# 2010 Home Haunt



## haunt man (May 10, 2015)

Hello everyone can you tell me what you think about my haunt. I have about 600 kids come to my house every year and just gets more kids every year. You just have to think about 30 tiki torchs and 7 for machine going to. Thanks for looking


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job on your haunt!
Congrats


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

600 kids - you must have a line going around the block!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I bet that is even spookier at night! Looks like you have a nice amount of space in which to set up


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Lots of nice work going on there. I agree, a night shot would be good.


----------

